# Air gap on impeller?



## Codeman (Mar 29, 2009)

Can someone tell me the best way to set it pretty accurately? I know mine could be snugged up a little. I had it off and cleaned up the nicks and stuff but I just kind of precision eyeballed it when I put it back together.


----------



## turne032 (Mar 29, 2009)

I can tell you how i do it but it might not be the right way. I like my impeller to touch my liner, but i want the impeller to move freely. its time consuming and a lot of work in trial and error. one shim at a time. i think the correct amount of space is about a piece of papers width.


----------



## Codeman (Apr 1, 2009)

Well I kind of just felt my way through it when I did it the first time. So tight as possible with out interference looks to be the way to go.


----------

